# Lowrider Bikes, What's In, What's Not?



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what do you think is in and should be on the bikes? 
What do you think is out or old and shouldn't be on bikes anymore?

Lets hear it :biggrin:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

ali shouldnt be on bikes anymore


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

birdcages are big no?


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Oct 31 2005, 07:08 PM~4106425
> *ali shouldnt be on bikes anymore
> *


Fuck you you shouldn't be on bikes anymore on every fuckin topic on this forum you reply something stupid like this


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

okay were the fuck are the netherlands bitch aint no one hard from there shut that shit up *****


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

dont ruin the fukkin topic bitch

i dont think the CHAIN steering weels should go on bikes specially if u have twisted parts n shit why dont u just get a twisted one i think it looks way better....i just dont like the chain steering wheels


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Oct 31 2005, 11:09 AM~4106429
> *birdcages are big no?
> *


In my opinion birdcages are way out. Twisted parts are also played out to the death and yet everyone still buys it.... We need some new parts. Maybe in the future companies will start to sell faced parts and stuff?


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

its becuase pretty much its either twisted or round...unless u have lots of time for custome shit rite?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, flat twisted to me is out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

schwinn frames are played out.















































j/p :biggrin:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

lol


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Oct 31 2005, 02:20 PM~4106520
> *dont ruin the fukkin topic bitch
> 
> i dont think the CHAIN steering weels should go on bikes specially if u have twisted parts n shit why dont u just get a twisted one i think it looks way better....i just dont like the chain steering wheels
> *


lowrider cars have chain steering wheels, thats why people put them on bikes, chain steering wheels will never go out of style, twisted will


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

stick to putting them on cars


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

shit i think the chain steering wheels are serious i was going to get a cont kit made like a chain but that bitch was going to be too exspensive


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

my opinion bandannas have to go THAT MEANS 

NOutting them on cars headrest
on bikes handlebars
on bikes mirrors
and on bikes frames

and if your in a gang the just get a bike thats your gang color dont put no cheap ass rag on a nice bike man


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

I always thought people but the bandanas on frames so the forks didnt scrape the paint?


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

i think its looks stupid ass shit


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

and what really pisses me off is when kids around my neighborhood steal bikes and they just spray paint over top of it and thinks it looks cool and shit im like hey you stupid motherfucker every ones going to know its stolen you ass hole


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

CANT STAND THE BANDANNAS. JUST LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE TRYING TO FILL IN THE SPOT, BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A TANK.

-----PARTS MADE FROM CHAIN LINKS ARE BADDD. OLD SCHOOL SHIT THERE.


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

its a poor mans bondo


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

plush seats :thumbsdown:
spinners :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
air suspension :thumbsdown: 
144's :thumbsdown:
lots of twist parts :thumbsdown:

36's & 72's :thumbsup:
swirl velour seats :thumbsup:
chain steering wheels :thumbsup:
custom parts :thumbsup:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ Posted Today, 05:10 PM 
CANT STAND THE BANDANNAS. JUST LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE TRYING TO FILL IN THE SPOT, BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A TANK.

-----PARTS MADE FROM CHAIN LINKS ARE BADDD. OLD SCHOOL SHIT THERE. 


i was going to have lil deville make me a continental kit that would be made like the chain steering wheel it wouldnt be made out of chain links but he said it would be like 90 bucks so i said forget than i was going to have him make me a round cont kit but then i said nevermind cuz i was kinda tite on mmy money and i needed my money for other stuff


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

plain tanks and skirts are played out

Schwinn boys frames are way the fuck played out

bratz bikes

144s

bandannas

black or white vinyl seats


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Oct 31 2005, 03:18 PM~4108273
> *plush seats :thumbsdown:
> spinners :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> air suspension :thumbsdown:
> ...


thats cool, but the 144's are a must


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Oct 31 2005, 03:19 PM~4108279
> * he said it would be like 90 bucks so i said forget
> *


that's a fucking good price!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 31 2005, 03:20 PM~4108288
> *thats cool, but the 144's are a must
> *


you'll come around one day :uh:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 31 2005, 03:20 PM~4108288
> *thats cool, but the 144's are a must
> *


nah 36 crossed or 3 leading 3 trailing spokes or 72s fan or crossed for me


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah but he wouldve just made me a cont kit that was round only for 35 and plus i didnt know him like that and i didnt want to get screwed over (nothing against him) and plus i needed money for cell phone minutes so i spent 100 on minutes instead and i decided that i didnt want a steering wheel or cont kit


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

bratz bikes arent played out as long as you dont leave them the way they are


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Oct 31 2005, 02:56 PM~4108138
> *my opinion bandannas have to go THAT MEANS
> 
> NOutting them on cars headrest
> ...



amen brother :tongue:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Oct 31 2005, 03:24 PM~4108344
> *bratz bikes arent played out as long as you dont leave them the way they are
> *


yeah but putting them in a show frwsst out of the box is ive seen 3 of them already not only that i live near a black neighborhood theres gotta be 50 of those fucking bikes riding around there


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

i also think its stupid to have hydros on a 2 wheeler and whats the big deal about fan wheels they look retarted


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DOESNT ANYONE SEE THE PROBLEM WITH THIS TOPIC? THIS IS STRICTLY FOR OPINIONS, AND TOO MANY PEOPLE ARE GONNA HAVE TOO MANY OPINIONS. DUMB. PEOPLE ARE GONNA START DEFENDING GARBAGE, JUST BECAUSE THATS ALL THEY CAN AFFORD.


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ Posted Today, 05:29 PM 
DOESNT ANYONE SEE THE PROBLEM WITH THIS TOPIC? THIS IS STRICTLY FOR OPINIONS, AND TOO MANY PEOPLE ARE GONNA HAVE TOO MANY OPINIONS. DUMB. PEOPLE ARE GONNA START DEFENDING GARBAGE, JUST BECAUSE THATS ALL THEY CAN AFFORD. 


i know your not talking about me cuz im only 15 i dont have a job or get allowance ok


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Oct 31 2005, 05:33 PM~4108414
> *JUSTDEEZ Posted Today, 05:29 PM
> DOESNT ANYONE SEE THE PROBLEM WITH THIS TOPIC? THIS IS STRICTLY FOR OPINIONS, AND TOO MANY PEOPLE ARE GONNA HAVE TOO MANY OPINIONS. DUMB. PEOPLE ARE GONNA START DEFENDING GARBAGE, JUST BECAUSE THATS ALL THEY CAN AFFORD.
> i know your not talking about me cuz im only 15 i dont have a job or get allowance ok
> *



DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 31 2005, 03:29 PM~4108380
> *DOESNT ANYONE SEE THE PROBLEM WITH THIS TOPIC?  THIS IS STRICTLY FOR OPINIONS, AND TOO MANY PEOPLE ARE GONNA HAVE TOO MANY OPINIONS.  DUMB.  PEOPLE ARE GONNA START DEFENDING GARBAGE, JUST BECAUSE THATS ALL THEY CAN AFFORD.
> *


i don't see the problem with voicing your opinion.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Oct 31 2005, 05:40 PM~4108473
> *i don't see the problem with voicing your opinion.
> *



OF COURSE YOU DONT.


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

well im just lettin you know if you was aiming that towards me cuz my bike is a bratz


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Whatts in
144s
spinners
twists
air ride
dros
bandanas look clean on the right bike
pinstripes
twisted spokes
out

chains
low spokes (unless twisted)


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

yea ali u punk rock


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Oct 31 2005, 04:00 PM~4108657
> *Whatts in
> 144s practicality and maintanance
> spinners price and maintanace
> ...


if anything youre the mosnt bandwagon riding person on this entire site


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

i really dont care what every1 else do, cause ima do me. u gotta stay clean not tacky.


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

stay flossy keep it saucy and bossy


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

i respect everyones opinion,but if we all customized bicycles the same way,it wouldn't be fun anymore. just like when i put gold leafing on my sons bike,my wife thpought it was stupid. i did it and some people liked it some didn't,but it is different! i haven't seen another bike with this. what i think is the biggest thing that is out is copy cats! make your bike your own,not a replica or obviouse that you copied someone elses.to those that can't afford custom parts,keep your head up. we all start somewhere! :thumbsup:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

right on chulo right on :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

my 2 cents 
chain steering weels 
and thats all i dont llike them at all


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)




----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Oct 31 2005, 05:42 PM~4108966
> *stay flossy keep it saucy and bossy
> *


fa sho


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 31 2005, 07:02 PM~4109823
> *my 2 cents
> chain steering weels
> and thats all i dont llike them at all
> *


preach cuzz those shits are for cars only if ur gun have twisted shit then get a twisted steering wheel if u want a chain steering wheel make a chain bike....


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Oct 31 2005, 07:19 PM~4106503
> *okay were the fuck are the netherlands bitch aint no one hard from there shut that shit up *****
> *


if you wanna know what's going on in the netherlands you should come, and take a look


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Oct 31 2005, 04:00 PM~4108657
> *Whatts in
> 144s
> spinners
> ...


you have no idea


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

whud up homies im from roch.ny and im reppin krewl intentionz c.c.- b.c i think we all need to stop being haters and just chill every 1 got they own style leave it at that and for the banana seat thing there hott on lowrider 20 inch bikes,but cruisers they just don't have that look but thats your thing so keep doing your thing holla back im new to this sight so keep it real and safe ~1~ i will post up mine and my homies bikes on in day or so so leave feedback on it in my hood its crushin!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

fuck everyone having their own style


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Nov 1 2005, 10:28 AM~4113480
> *fuck everyone having their own style
> *


exactly


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

wat you mean fun everyone and they own style why u say that?


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

my fault wat you mean fuck everyone and they own style ?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

everyone shouldn't have their own style, because alot of people have some shit ideas and make lowriders look bad.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 1 2005, 12:44 PM~4113599
> *my fault wat you mean fuck everyone and they own style ?
> *



HE'S JUST A KID THAT THINKS THAT HE KNOWS WHAT HES TALKING ABOUT. LET HIM HAVE HIS TANTRUM.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2005, 11:02 AM~4113728
> *HE'S JUST A KID THAT THINKS THAT HE KNOWS WHAT HES TALKING ABOUT.  LET HIM HAVE HIS TANTRUM.
> *


HELLO I DON'T KNOW HOW TO TURN MY CAPS LOCK OFF


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

WAAA WAAA WAAAA keep crying bitch no one cares bout chu n e more


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

yall be buggin on here but yeah you hit cap lock again to turn it off homie but yall need come together and make good ideas instead of hating on the next guy u know KrewL IntentionZ C.c.~B.c. Roch.N.y.


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

serio...or just ban just lowridings fagget ass AGAIN


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 1 2005, 11:15 AM~4113816
> *serio...or just ban just lowridings fagget ass AGAIN
> *


 or how about you, again?


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

SO YALL HAVE PICTURES OF YALL BIKES I CAN CHECK OUT ?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Oct 31 2005, 07:59 PM~4109805
> *i respect everyones opinion,but if we all customized bicycles the same way,it wouldn't be fun anymore. just like when i put gold leafing on my sons bike,my wife thpought it was stupid. i did it and some people liked it some didn't,but it is different! i haven't seen another bike with this. what i think is the biggest thing that is out is copy cats! make your bike your own,not a replica or obviouse that you copied someone elses.to those that can't afford custom parts,keep your head up. we all start somewhere! :thumbsup:
> *


WOW!! best reply so far, haha


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 1 2005, 11:21 AM~4113834
> *SO YALL HAVE PICTURES OF YALL BIKES I CAN CHECK OUT ?
> *


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

those aren't your bikes


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

no shit fagget he asked to see some bikes


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

more


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

aight watever those are hott dawg i have to post mine soon and then you can check out mine and my krewl homies too.


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

fa sho im finna finish my bike today n ill post summ ya meen


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

yo this ain't my bike but its definitly crushin shyt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Oct 31 2005, 12:28 PM~4106589
> *In my opinion birdcages are way out. Twisted parts are also played out to the death and yet everyone still buys it.... We need some new parts. Maybe in the future companies will start to sell faced parts and stuff?
> *


we are working on some parts that are a little diffirent and it gives you the custom look lol :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok what is IN
radical frames
kustomz parts
murals out the ass
spinners but they are on there way out 
chrome/gold plating

ok here is what is OUT
stock parts
gold tone parts/stock chrome
72 spoke wheels
twisted parts you can only do so much stuff twisted


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

72's are IN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

two wheelers and trikes are out this year.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell no they are not everone is buying 144's and fan wheels i have not had but one order for 72 spoke wheels


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Twisted Frames in my opinion are way OUT


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

told u dumbass ali 72's are out!!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 1 2005, 11:41 AM~4113920
> *yo this ain't my bike but its definitly crushin shyt
> *


 not my style or something i would build,but definitely different! i like it alot just not for me to have. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2005, 02:08 PM~4114604
> *two wheelers and trikes are out this year.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam+Oct 31 2005, 12:56 PM~4107379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true i agree with him


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 1 2005, 08:20 AM~4108288
> *thats cool, but the 144's are a must
> *


36s and 72s look shit. id only run 36s if i couldnt afford decent wheels or doin a retro bike with 3spd tbar...if i could make a 144 spoke 3spd hub tho....

custom dropouts
custom skirts
long frame old school 20" frames. yet to see any US versions to compare with the AUS malvern star


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 1 2005, 08:20 AM~4108288
> *thats cool, but the 144's are a must
> *


36s and 72s look shit. id only run 36s if i couldnt afford decent wheels or doin a retro bike with 3spd tbar...if i could make a 144 spoke 3spd hub tho....

custom dropouts
custom skirts
custom molded fenders
long frame old school 20" frames. yet to see any US versions to compare with the AUS malvern star 

this pile of shit arrived yesterday. didnt get much sleep last night. got some big plans. if i had a profile/plasma cutter life would be a lot easier. very top secret


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 1 2005, 12:02 PM~4109823
> *my 2 cents
> chain steering weels
> and thats all i dont llike them at all
> *


agreed. thought i was the only one. i would never put a steering wheel on a bike.
conti kits as well. the idea of a conti kit fitted with the wrong sized wheel defeats the purpose and true essence of having a conti kit


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

8-balls are out...

[attachmentid=334887]
5-balls are in!! :uh: :roflmao: 
they seriously sell 5 ball valve caps and i saw a guy with a 5-ball on a gear stick shifter on his bike!!!

can someone tell me what is up with 5-balls :0


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

LOCOCUSTOMS man so many malvern star customs erruptin in aus its giving me inspiration to get one of my own! beats my piece-o-shit bratz frames!!

the only thing i dont like about malverns is that they have 3piece cranks.. what do u do about that? just get 3 piece or do you reweld a 1 piece in?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i like my 36's... old school


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

nice real nice OG with just a little twist :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 2 2005, 06:49 AM~4119915
> *nice real nice OG with just a little twist  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah i thought i'd throw the twist on there just to add a little new school flare.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

la regaste con esa bicycleta


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

painted fenders are OUT.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

not even they are nice


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

way too overdone now OUT OUT OUT.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nope they aer not out 
regularflat twisted is out


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

twiatsed parts are still in but painted fenders are out.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

wheres your fenders? :dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 2 2005, 08:28 AM~4120302
> *wheres your fenders? :dunno:
> *


yeah :scrutinize:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 2 2005, 08:28 AM~4120302
> *wheres your fenders? :dunno:
> *


they are painted so i don't use them anymore, i need new ones.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Handlebars are out this year.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

painted bikes are out :thumbsdown:

Chrome is king (in the valley)


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

chrome frames are out!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2005, 08:24 AM~4120569
> *painted bikes are out :thumbsdown:
> 
> Chrome is king (in the valley)
> *


Yup, Nothing relects the hot texas sun like chrome.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

whitewall tyres are in!
painted rims are out!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Nov 2 2005, 10:25 AM~4120573
> *chrome frames are out!!
> *


your crazy, it's like the new thing once again. no bikes with paint on them allowed in magic valley, puro krome


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2005, 09:27 AM~4120585
> *your crazy, it's like the new thing once again.  no bikes with paint on them allowed in magic valley, puro krome
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Whats out- paying close attention to detail, having actual custom parts, having chrome and gold plated parts, having realistic murals

Whats in- half ass doing work on bikes, not making sure everything flows right, store bought parts on semi clean frames, store bought "plating", having shitty murals.

After all the "whats in" are the bikes that always seem to win right?


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

yo whats the deal yall im back "KrewL IntentionZ C.c.~B.c." Rochester ny {585} but to bone im on the northeast side near hudson and norton definitly need get up keep in touch [email protected]


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

the only reason chrome frames are out is because every one always wants a specific color i think their just to plain


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

twisted parts are so out

chopper bike are out again

anything new and innovative i think is in

bolt on lights that don't work are so out also

there is still a lot we can do with the bike besides having all the twisted parts
need a new trend for the bikes

working lights are in


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 2 2005, 11:25 AM~4120990
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


i was just kidding dude


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

dude


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

mufflers are in!
antennas are out!


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

roadmaster bling blings are out they were only hot for like ...


















never


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 2 2005, 11:57 AM~4121637
> *twisted parts are so out
> 
> chopper bike are out          again
> ...


chopper bike are IN


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

mixing flat and square twisted parts :thumbsdown:


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Nov 2 2005, 08:21 PM~4119612
> *LOCOCUSTOMS man so many malvern star customs erruptin in aus its giving me inspiration to get one of my own! beats my piece-o-shit bratz frames!!
> 
> the only thing i dont like about malverns is that they have 3piece cranks.. what do u do about that? just get 3 piece or do you reweld a 1 piece in?
> *


yeah, cut out the 3pc bottom bracket,source a 1pc bottom bracket, carefully line it all up and weld it in. bit tricky, but ive done 3 now so gettin good. i now have 5 long frames of different ages to build on plus my good bike. snap up any frames, they aint gettin any easier to get.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Nov 1 2005, 05:13 PM~4116393
> *not my style or something i would build,but definitely different! i like it alot just not for me to have. :biggrin:
> *


i would be rollin on that shittt...........all-day


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

raiders themed bikes out


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Amen to that brother ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 2 2005, 07:36 PM~4124722
> *raiders themed bikes out
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This really isnt the year for pedals either.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 2 2005, 07:54 PM~4124919
> *This really isnt the year for pedals either.
> *


yeah pedals r last year :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

back tires are out as well


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2005, 07:58 PM~4124969
> *back tires are out as well
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 2 2005, 10:23 AM~4120565
> *Handlebars are out this year.
> *


yep


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

frames r out too :biggrin:


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

yo whats up peeps no one don't be on when im on wtf but keep krewl


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 2 2005, 09:03 PM~4125010
> *frames r out too :biggrin:
> *


yes, just parts = in


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 2 2005, 08:05 PM~4125029
> *yo whats up peeps no one don't be on when im on wtf but keep krewl
> *


what time is it where your at?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys are gettin it.


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

10:08 pm


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

yo this ain't he best pic but these are mine and my homies bikes check it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

its 7:10 in sacremento


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 2 2005, 08:10 PM~4125071
> *yo this ain't he best pic but these are mine and my homies bikes check it
> *


looks good no other pics?


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

na not yet i have to upload them to computer the blue wun is the one i rock but by tomarrow i will have more pics on here


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no handlebars, no sissy bar, and cardboard around the frame is definately in


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

hell yeah noe i like the card board


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Nov 2 2005, 03:18 AM~4119610
> *8-balls are out...
> 
> [attachmentid=334887]
> ...


originally, the five speed schwinn bikes came with a stick-shift that had a 5 ball for a handle...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here is my bro messing up his brand new bike by adding handlebars, sissy bar, and removing the cardboard :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

did you tell him that stuff is out now


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2005, 09:15 PM~4125130
> *no handlebars, no sissy bar,  and cardboard around the frame is definately in
> *


u forgot no front fender too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2005, 07:19 PM~4125169
> *here is my bro messing up his brand new bike by adding handlebars, sissy bar, and removing the cardboard :biggrin:
> *


Bending over your bike like that is out now.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2005, 08:19 PM~4125169
> *here is my bro messing up his brand new bike by adding handlebars, sissy bar, and removing the cardboard :biggrin:
> *


plastic wrap on the rear fender....definitely in!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Nov 2 2005, 09:23 PM~4125203
> *u forgot no front fender too
> *


and leaving the plastic on the rear fenders is totally in


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

haha same time on the same thing


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a frame with no paint or parts, the big :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not so round fenders you made in shop class at school, in


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2005, 08:30 PM~4125270
> *not so round fenders you made in shop class at school, in
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2005, 09:30 PM~4125270
> *not so round fenders you made in shop class at school, in
> *


are the rims,spring in frame,square down crown and square handlebars in too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2005, 07:30 PM~4125270
> *not so round fenders you made in shop class at school, in
> *


Wearing a jacket in August is also out. :uh:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ask him how much for the fenders shipped!!! hahhahahahhaa


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

bro you got a purple bike too mines purple with black leather seat identical to urs except seat played out hope you put black handgrips would look better


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

hand grips period are out hommie...


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

na dawg black plastic hand grips original schwinn is in homie you must be out yall hating on every thing that makes the bike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

having just a crank and hanging chain not even connected all the way is in!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2005, 08:30 PM~4125270
> *not so round fenders you made in shop class at school, in
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsdown: twisted parts, upholstery on parts, plain tank and skirts, birdcages, boys frames

:thumbsup: painted (edit custom) fenders, flat faced parts, pinstripe, girls frames


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

pumps not mounted on bikes :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

painted fenders are out! custom fenders are in!


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

yo whats up peeps got sum better pics of the krewl bike this is custom fender right here its my bro's but mine is in the making this bike is original schwinn made into the caddy no biters please


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 3 2005, 09:45 AM~4127703
> *yo whats up peeps got sum better pics of the krewl bike this is custom fender right here its my bro's but mine is in the making  this bike is original schwinn made into the caddy no biters please
> *


wow.....it just dont look the same nomo....i think its time for us to pimp yo ride!. .....:biggrin:


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

i took few new pics u like it but yo you wanna come scoop me heres the rest


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah man it still looks good .....ill be threw in a min or two


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

aight im a be here twistin so see ya


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

all flat tires are in this year.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

no chains r in :biggrin:


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

saggy chains are in :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

plecy glass frames r in


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

knives under the seat....IN :thumbsup:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

baseball bats next to the sissy bar...IN :thumbsup:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

lmao i cant get over the "not so round fenders" thing hahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahh


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2005, 08:30 PM~4125270
> *not so round fenders you made in shop class at school, in
> *


LMAO fukkin mojado


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

2 bikes attachted sissy bar :dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

fucked up and chiped paint in this year :biggrin: so start to trow your frames on the ground :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 4 2005, 12:18 AM~4134010
> *fucked up and chiped paint in this year :biggrin: so start to trow your frames on the ground :biggrin:
> *


BEEN THERE DONE THAT


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

straight out of the box bikes are in!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Busting nuts is out. :uh:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 3 2005, 08:57 AM~4127770
> *i took few new pics  u like it  but yo you wanna come scoop me heres the rest
> *


MAN!, clean up that house. then work on the bike. :0 oh i'm sorry "THE CADI" :roflmao:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2005, 06:48 AM~4135077
> *Busting nuts is out.  :uh:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2005, 09:30 PM~4125270
> *not so round fenders you made in shop class at school, in
> *


tommy hilfiger logo on middle seat post, in :haha


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 4 2005, 08:11 AM~4135143
> *MAN!, clean up that house. then work on the bike.  :0 oh i'm sorry "THE CADI" :roflmao:
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
and he said dont hate. I hate when pepl say u hatin on them when they bike is trash. If some1 was talkin about Man of Steel than it would be hating, or if some1 who dont even have a lowrider talkin bout u.


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 4 2005, 07:11 AM~4135143
> *MAN!, clean up that house. then work on the bike.  :0 oh i'm sorry "THE CADI" :roflmao:
> *


see you corny dawg that ain't even my house dawg its my peepz crib and it don't matter my bikes still tighter then yours homie!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 4 2005, 01:41 PM~4138313
> *see you corny dawg that ain't even my house dawg its my peepz crib and it don't matter my bikes still tighter then yours homie!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 4 2005, 02:41 PM~4138313
> * my bikes still tighter then yours homie!
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha












hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



hahahahahahahahaha


ha.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

primered bikes being called rat rods.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 4 2005, 01:41 PM~4138313
> *see you corny dawg that ain't even my house dawg its my peepz crib and it don't matter my bikes still tighter then yours homie!
> *


TIGHTER THAN MINE?????????????????????? WHAT PLANET ARE YOU FROM?????? MY FORKS COULD BUY 6 OF YOUR WANNA BE BIKES......
I SUGGEST YOU SPEND MORE TIME ON HERE AND CHECK YOUR HISTORY BEFORE YOU START BRAGGIN ABOUT A BIKE WITH STORE BOUGHT PARTS!!!
SOCIO, WILL YOU SET THIS MAN STRAIGHT, PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

i ain't braggin but you still hatin you on som other shyt when we talking bout bikes dawg keep it real cause you actin like a clown


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 4 2005, 04:55 PM~4138416
> *i ain't braggin but you still hatin  you on som other shyt when we talking bout bikes dawg keep it real  cause you actin like a clown
> *



WHAT THE HELL DID HE JUST SAY?


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 4 2005, 01:56 PM~4138425
> *WHAT THE HELL DID HE JUST SAY?
> *


:roflmao: HE'S NEW LEAVE HIM ALONE :roflmao:


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

its all good im new but u still on some other shit


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 4 2005, 04:58 PM~4138440
> * its all good im new but u still on some other shit
> *



YOU EVER TAKEN A DUMP AND IT WAS GREEN? IS THAT "SOME OTHER SHIT"?


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 4 2005, 01:58 PM~4138440
> * its all good im new but u still on some other shit
> *


SOME OTHER SHIT CALLED "REALITY"
[attachmentid=337696]
A SMALL TASTE OF REALITY


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 4 2005, 02:41 PM~4138313
> *see you corny dawg that ain't even my house dawg its my peepz crib and it don't matter my bikes still tighter then yours homie!
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WIMOWNED.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the only picture i need to post. Nuff said.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2005, 02:20 PM~4138625
> *This is the only picture i need to post. Nuff said.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 4 2005, 02:41 PM~4138313
> *see you corny dawg that ain't even my house dawg its my peepz crib and it don't matter my bikes still tighter then yours homie!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

they both killed ur little Cadillac Bike.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

here is the stock bike thats better than WIMs


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 4 2005, 03:59 PM~4138948
> *here is the stock bike thats better than WIMs
> *


woah, killer!


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

sprockets are out 
spoked rims are out
riding with tires are out 

spinner rims for bikes at toys rus are in!!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 4 2005, 03:14 PM~4138576
> *SOME OTHER SHIT CALLED "REALITY"
> [attachmentid=337696]
> A SMALL TASTE OF REALITY
> *


now that's a bike!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 4 2005, 03:59 PM~4138948
> *here is the stock bike thats better than WIMs
> *


lol...thats my bike...... :0 its looked exactly the same for the last 10 years..thanx for the props on the bike too!........my brother pushes it for now though!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 4 2005, 03:41 PM~4138313
> *see you corny dawg that ain't even my house dawg its my peepz crib and it don't matter my bikes still tighter then yours homie!
> *


talking smack to Wimone, definately in, hahahahahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 4 2005, 03:52 PM~4138399
> *TIGHTER THAN MINE?????????????????????? WHAT PLANET ARE YOU FROM?????? MY FORKS COULD BUY 6 OF YOUR WANNA BE BIKES......
> I SUGGEST YOU SPEND MORE TIME ON HERE AND CHECK YOUR HISTORY BEFORE YOU START BRAGGIN ABOUT A BIKE WITH STORE BOUGHT PARTS!!!
> SOCIO, WILL YOU SET THIS MAN STRAIGHT, PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
> *


let me help set that newbie straight


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 4 2005, 05:53 PM~4139897
> *lol...thats my bike...... :0 its looked exactly the same for the last 10 years..thanx for the props on the bike too!........my brother pushes it for now though!
> *


it was A JOKE, NOT PROPS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 4 2005, 07:14 PM~4140023
> *let me help set that newbie straight
> *


mild customs placing sweepstakes, a big :nono:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 4 2005, 06:15 PM~4140028
> *it was A JOKE, NOT PROPS
> *


i gotta dick...ya wanna lick it?.........


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

Well I don't know if they've actually ever been "in" but I don't like mud-flaps.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 4 2005, 06:14 PM~4140023
> *let me help set that newbie straight
> *


...sooooo....whens the last time you took that bike for a ride..........
id looooooove to see you ride that bike at all....let alone threw my hood.......
we prolly put 500 miles a year on that bike.................the funny shit is i built that bike when i was 13..when i was not driving cars yett...im now 29........and have many big boy toys......i have three cars with dros and rims ..........the bike was for me as a kid ...and now im a big boy!....so when you gonna grow up?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

oooh man.......
bikes that are built and not ridin......
way the fuk out!...........trailor queens .....out!


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey man there is no reason to talk shit for, your bike is a nice street cruiser but is not considered a show bike, wimones and many other on this site are show bikes there is no need to keep this drama going


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 4 2005, 07:52 PM~4140285
> *...sooooo....whens the last time you took that bike for a ride..........
> id looooooove to see you ride that bike at all....let alone threw my hood.......
> we prolly put 500 miles a year on that bike.................the funny shit is i built that bike when i was 13..when i was not driving cars  yett...im now 29........and have many big boy toys......i have three cars with dros and rims ..........the  bike was for me as a kid ...and now im a big boy!....so when you gonna grow up?
> *


this was my bike, currently under construction.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 4 2005, 06:46 PM~4140245
> *i  gotta dick...ya wanna lick it?.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 4 2005, 07:59 PM~4140310
> *this was my bike, currently under construction.
> *


Noe swangin and serving fools. lol


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 4 2005, 06:56 PM~4140303
> *Hey man there is no reason to talk shit for, your bike is a nice street cruiser but is not considered a show bike, wimones and many other on this site are show bikes there is no need to keep this drama going
> *


yeah man ...i know..it just gets a lil irratating...ya know?.......i guess you right......and thanx for the good words...stay up!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 4 2005, 06:59 PM~4140310
> *this was my bike, currently under construction.
> *


yoo man ...you look like my cuzin tito!...by the way nice ride....what kinda inchs ya hittin on that there?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahaha thanks man, i don't know how high i jumped, i just got bored and started poppin wheelies


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 4 2005, 07:07 PM~4140366
> *yoo man ...you  look like my cuzin tito!...by the way nice ride....what kinda inchs ya hittin on that there?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another pic on another bike


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

woah nice bike!ever take it off any sweet jumps?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Nov 4 2005, 07:42 PM~4140606
> *woah nice bike!ever take it off any sweet jumps?
> *


NAPOLEAN DYNAMITE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOVE THAT MOVIE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not that one, at least not yet


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

VOTE FOR PEDRO BITCH!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

huh?!


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

it was off of a movie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

"you freakin idiots"


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 4 2005, 07:54 PM~4140703
> *"you freakin idiots"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

lmao that white boy is gangsta he go harder than b-rad off malibus most wanted


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Nov 4 2005, 07:58 PM~4140733
> *lmao that white boy is gangsta he go harder than b-rad off malibus most wanted
> *



"THOSE FOOLS ARE CRAZY, THEY CAME FROM PUBLIC SCHOOL"


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

we got all kinds of sets in here.we got the acc the abused children of celebrities.we got the BEACH BOYS!


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 4 2005, 08:52 PM~4140692
> *:biggrin:
> *


peace out


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

werd good lookin krewl tee these birds stay hatin its all good ,but keep it gangsta oh yeah for that buster earlier i ain't ever say it was a show bike just said it was tighter then yours


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

whered you learn to shoot like that?grand theft auto3.word?yeah you got a ps2?no i got gamecast.gamecast?well theres gamecube and theres dreamcast.***** i cant afford it!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 4 2005, 08:46 PM~4141051
> *werd good lookin krewl tee these birds stay hatin its all good ,but keep it gangsta  oh yeah for that buster earlier i ain't ever say it was a show bike just said it was tighter then yours
> *


JEWGOTITMANG!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 4 2005, 07:46 PM~4141051
> *werd good lookin krewl tee these birds stay hatin its all good ,but keep it gangsta  oh yeah for that BUSTER B.C.!!!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 7 2005, 11:34 AM~4155282
> *SADD...... :tears:
> 
> BUSTER B.C.!!!!
> ...


yo man, ...ease up off my brother! :angry: ....buster b.c is funny shit though!  
butt we reppin KREWL C.C/B.C......SO KEEP IT COOL *****!
[attachmentid=341246]


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> yo man, ...ease up off my brother! :angry: ....buster b.c is funny shit though!
> butt we reppin KREWL C.C/B.C......SO KEEP IT COOL *****!
> [attachmentid=341246]
> [/quote
> i dropped it yesterday.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

NO DOUBT MAN WE NEEDA KEEP THIS FORUM TITE ,YA KNOW WHAT I MEAN?....UNITY...DAS WHAT ITS ALL BOUT.......


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

turn your fucking caps lock off.

caps lock - out
this topic - out


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Nov 7 2005, 04:21 PM~4157713
> *turn your fucking caps lock off.
> 
> caps lock - out
> ...


IM YELLING!....DUH! :uh:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 7 2005, 05:30 PM~4157783
> *IM YELLING!....DUH! :uh:
> *


Can you tone it down a bit, I have sensitive ears. Thanks.  
































J/k :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ridinlow4life_@Nov 7 2005, 05:13 PM~4158044
> *Can you tone it down a bit, I have sensitive ears. Thanks.
> J/k :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DID U SAY ....YA GOTTA SPEAK UP?


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 7 2005, 07:37 PM~4158592
> *WHAT DID U SAY ....YA GOTTA SPEAK UP?
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

and put ing a cadilac emblem in ur front fender is out 

a big ass sproket is out too


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2005, 07:08 PM~4158705
> *and put ing a cadilac emblem in ur front fender is out
> 
> a  big ass sproket is out too
> *


i seriousley ride the shit out tthat bike.....imagine riding 10 miles with that lil ass crank...thats why i swapped it .........and my caddy sign.....IS PIMP...... :angry: 




IT IS


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

GIRL FRAMES..AND PAINTED FENDERS... :thumbsdown: NEVER OK FOR A GUY!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh shit internet beef i dont give a fuck 
:guns: 
me >>>>>>>> :twak: <<<<<<<<<< you


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

and bmx pedals hahahahah are way out


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2005, 07:39 PM~4158922
> *and bmx pedals hahahahah are way out
> *


nah i still use them they take a beating compared to lowrider pedals


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

they are only good 4 scraping the fuck out of them


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2005, 07:39 PM~4158922
> *and bmx pedals hahahahah are way out
> *


WELL ALL THE PEDALS I BUY BREAK......I HAD TWISTED...AND SEVERAL PAIR OF THE OLD SCHOOL ONES.........TTHHESE HAVE LASTED 6 YEARS SO FAR.....PUTEM ON WITH INTENTIONS OF POLISHING THEM UP...BUT NEVER DID.......... :biggrin: ......



BUT I WILL GIVE YA THAT ONE....BMX PEDALS..........OUT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool 
yea in ko that twisted pedals break they are ment for show man 
i broke my frineds gold pairand had to by his ass some new ones during the summer


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

1st set all beat up and still scraping with them


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

U A LIL DUDE COMPARED TO ME THOUGH......IM 300 PNDER
[attachmentid=341900]


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

yo tee i have this link for that 16 inch frame for you but check it out ttyl man http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

foolz like eric ramos ,wimone ,justlowridin is out :buttkick: yall some birds , fly away, bounce wit it yall stay runnin your mouth about sumthyng "BUSTER B.C. THESE NUTZ IN YOUR MOUTH"wimone


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 8 2005, 09:37 AM~4161880
> *foolz like eric ramos ,wimone ,justlowridin is out :buttkick: yall some birds , fly away, bounce wit it   yall stay runnin your mouth about sumthyng
> "BUSTER B.C. THESE NUTZ IN YOUR MOUTH"wimone
> *


 :0 

they are the coolest guys on here. And you're too new to understand the buster bc. thing. Its a reference to an older discussion. There are alot of big players on here with bike of they year titles or sweepstakes quality rides. Wimone, wickeddragon, tonyo, bigtex, toyshopcustoms, the list goes on. You new guys could learn alot from them but you wont get anywhere with an attitude like that.


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

im not hatin i can respect them ,but when they run off at the mouth i have words to say too,im new but don't disrespect me and i won't disrespect so keep it real aight one it was dropped but i wasn't around to defend my self so watever keep it tite like krewltee said and leave it alone


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

if they give me a chance to talk to them before runnin there mouths we would not be having this childish issue right now but im going to leave it alone but just be real


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 8 2005, 09:59 AM~4162313
> *if they give me a chance to talk to them before runnin there mouths we would not be having this childish issue right now but im going to leave it alone but just be real
> *


YO MAN ...REMEMBER THEIR KIDS.....  ......ITS COOL ..THEY GOT SOME NICE BIKES AND WHATEVER....AND DEF DESERVE THAT RESPECT  BUT AT THE SAME TIME ...WE WAS ROCKIN LOLO BIKE BEFORE THEY WAS BORN... :0 .WE O.G NOW :biggrin: ....AND THATS SUMTHING THEY NEED TO RESPECT THAT!......BUT YA REALLY NEED TA KEEP THE SITE TITE!...


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 8 2005, 10:20 AM~4162065
> *:0
> 
> they are the coolest guys on here.  And you're too new to understand the buster bc. thing.  Its a reference to an older discussion.  There are alot of big players on here with bike of they year titles or sweepstakes quality rides.  Wimone, wickeddragon, tonyo, bigtex, toyshopcustoms, the list goes on.  You new guys could learn alot from them but you wont get anywhere with an attitude like that.
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 8 2005, 08:20 AM~4162065
> *:0
> 
> they are the coolest guys on here.  And you're too new to understand the buster bc. thing.  Its a reference to an older discussion.  There are alot of big players on here with bike of they year titles or sweepstakes quality rides.  Wimone, wickeddragon, tonyo, bigtex, toyshopcustoms, the list goes on.  You new guys could learn alot from them but you wont get anywhere with an attitude like that.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 8 2005, 09:26 AM~4162522
> *YO MAN ...REMEMBER THEIR KIDS.....  ......ITS COOL ..THEY GOT SOME NICE BIKES AND WHATEVER....AND DEF DESERVE THAT RESPECT   BUT AT THE SAME TIME ...WE WAS ROCKIN LOLO BIKE BEFORE THEY WAS BORN... :0 .WE O.G NOW :biggrin: ....AND THATS SUMTHING THEY NEED TO RESPECT THAT!......BUT YA REALLY NEED TA KEEP THE SITE TITE!...
> *


IT IS DROPPED BUT, FOR THE RECORD I AM 32, THIS IS MY DAUGHTERS BIKE THAT I BUILT FOR HER, SHE'S 14. AND AS FAR AS HISTORY GOES. THIS WAS MY ORIGINAL BIKE FROM 1987. THAT I RODE UP UNTIL 4 YEARS AGO. AND IF YOU REALLY LOOK AT IT THE REASON IT'S A MILD AND NOT A RADICAL IS BECAUSE I MADE SURE IT WILL ALWAYS BE A RIDER!!!!! 
SOOOO WHATEVER........


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

YEA SO SUCK MY DICK KREWLT ***** BEFORE I BEAT U LIKE A RED HEADED STEP CHILD WIT UR GAY EYEBROW PIERCING WHO DOES THAT SHIT?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 8 2005, 09:54 AM~4162272
> *im not hatin i can respect them ,but when they run off at the mouth i have words to say too,im new but don't disrespect me and i won't disrespect so keep it real aight  one it was dropped but i wasn't around to defend my self so watever  keep it tite like krewltee said and leave it alone
> *



why the fuck do you think you are better than everyone else that gives you the right to talk shit motherfucker?

''don't disrespect me and i wont disrespect you'' you fucking jackass i haven't disrespected you once so you can fuck off with my name in your list of things that are out. :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 8 2005, 08:37 AM~4161880
> *foolz like eric ramos ,wimone ,justlowridin is out :buttkick: yall some birds , fly away, bounce wit it  yall stay runnin your mouth about sumthyng        "BUSTER B.C. THESE NUTZ IN YOUR MOUTH"wimone
> *


me could not be ??????????????????
and wimone is cool and ali is cool and has bad ass come bkacks 

and thanks to gangsterparidise1 for saying nice things of us


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

eric is one of the nicest cats on here, he's like a mini noe. eric - :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks Ali


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

krewlwun sooo out like 1980 out like dayglo laces out


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

hey wimone got a bigger picture of your avitar?


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 9 2005, 01:37 AM~4161880
> *foolz like eric ramos ,wimone ,justlowridin is out :buttkick: yall some birds , fly away, bounce wit it  yall stay runnin your mouth about sumthyng        "BUSTER B.C. THESE NUTZ IN YOUR MOUTH"wimone
> *


right...this forum would not be the same without ali's wit, sarcasm and sheer shitstirrin. these guys are all cool


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2005, 06:09 PM~4165537
> *right...this forum would not be the same without ali's wit, sarcasm and sheer shitstirrin. these guys are all cool
> *


As much as we say we hate him, ali is an important part of the LIL bikes forum. I dont know where we'd be without him :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

[attachmentid=342888]


> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Nov 8 2005, 04:04 PM~4165482
> *hey wimone got a bigger picture of your avitar?
> *


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Nov 8 2005, 04:35 PM~4165151
> *why the fuck do you think you are better than everyone else that gives you the right to talk shit motherfucker?
> 
> ''don't disrespect me and i wont disrespect you'' you fucking jackass i haven't disrespected you once so you can fuck off with my name in your list of things that are out. :uh:
> *


have you ever seen this dude "krewlwun"?....he'll fukin hurt you lil ****** ......im tellin you he really aint that typa mofo...he a very serious dude! :0 ...........i seen him do sum pretty serious shit tonite....he whooped them dudes asses...gott locked up again...so i dunno when he gonna be back on l.i.l....violation of parol...hopefully his wife can get bail tomm or tonite.........well regardless just thought i would share! :biggrin: .............and for thhe record i like eric too...he's cool!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 8 2005, 04:47 PM~4165313
> *krewlwun sooo out like 1980 out like dayglo laces out
> *


whats wrong with dayglo laces?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

talking crap to lil kids.....out!.............


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 8 2005, 07:31 PM~4166782
> *talking crap to lil kids.....out!.............
> *


posting street bikes way out like stock primered neons with ricer body kits and wrong model skirts


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

talking shit to lil kids like me is out


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 8 2005, 07:34 PM~4166815
> *posting street bikes way out like stock primered neons with ricer body kits and wrong model skirts
> *


its like my dick in your mouth...its in....no its out...and in and out...and yoou know the rest....... :0 ...


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 8 2005, 07:35 PM~4166824
> *talking shit to lil kids like me is out
> *


na...you been mad cool!...i sshould say "real"


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool no beef then


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

so were all posed to be scared of krewlone? or watever that faggets name is...***** i got off house arrest 2 months ago im 2 time golden glove winner come see me bitch krewl aint shit he must be a dumb mother fucker to fight and get caught i swear hahahahaha stupid think ur all bad n shit saying OHH HE GOT LOCKED UP HES FUKKIN BADD NOW!! that just shows how fukkin stupid u are


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Nov 8 2005, 05:45 PM~4165287
> *eric is one of the nicest cats on here, he's like a mini noe. eric - :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 8 2005, 07:42 PM~4166883
> *its like my dick in your mouth...its in....no its out...and in and out...and yoou know the rest....... :0 ...
> *


why do people got to be up on some gay shit


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

what up homies long night but im back so keep it "Krewl"


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 8 2005, 08:15 PM~4167190
> *so were all posed to be scared of krewlone? or watever that faggets name is...***** i got off house arrest 2 months ago im 2 time golden glove winner come see me bitch krewl aint shit he must be a dumb mother fucker to fight and get caught i swear hahahahaha stupid think ur all bad n shit saying OHH HE GOT LOCKED UP HES FUKKIN BADD NOW!! that just shows how fukkin stupid u are
> *


 :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 8 2005, 08:15 PM~4167190
> *so were all posed to be scared of krewlone? or watever that faggets name is...***** i got off house arrest 2 months ago im 2 time golden glove winner come see me bitch krewl aint shit he must be a dumb mother fucker to fight and get caught i swear hahahahaha stupid think ur all bad n shit saying OHH HE GOT LOCKED UP HES FUKKIN BADD NOW!! that just shows how fukkin stupid u are
> *


golden gloves oor not ....you will get knocked...i promise you dat!  ...i got real world training.... :biggrin: .......where you at?...rochester?...we can get up and throw down or whatever!...pussy!........and he said house arrest :biggrin: ....my son is on house arrest!............now that funny!krewlone was locked down upstate for 6 years...for conspiracy to distibute.....and some orther shit i cant get into!.............why would you be shook? thats not my intentions.............just lettin you know what went down...it was mad people....he was just knockin em....... :biggrin: .....but its cool....!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

You think you're cool cause you were locked up and your proud of your son for being on house arrest?!?!? That is ignorace at its BEST. I aint trying to hate on anybody, i guess we all have our own values but no matter how you look at it, criminals are not successful people.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 9 2005, 08:51 AM~4170221
> *You think you're cool cause you were locked up and your proud of your son for being on house arrest?!?!?  That is ignorace at its BEST.  I aint trying to hate on anybody, i guess we all have our own values but no matter how you look at it, criminals are not successful people.
> *


NA MAN ,I AM NOT PROUD OF IT!....BUT YOU NEED TO BE CARFULL ...THIS WORLD IS FUCKED.........ME, I KEEP MY ASS OUTTA JAIL.........MOSTLY! :biggrin:......IGNORANCE CAN BE VERY VERY DANGEROUS.. :0 ......................SO DONT THINK IM LIKE THAT .....WE STAY OUTTA TROUBLE FOR THE MOST PART NOW THAT WE ARE OLDER AND HAVE FAMILIES...BUT MY BROTHER,GOT CAUGHT UP IN SUM NONSENSE THAT WAS NOT EXPECTED...AND NOW HE WILL POSSIBLE PAY BY GOING BACK TO JAIL FOR A FEW MORE MONTHS.............I TRY TELLING HIM BUT HE IS JUST TO DUMB TO HEAR ME !/..............;MY SONE IS ONLY 3  ......SO HES ON BEDROOM ARREST


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 9 2005, 05:43 AM~4169539
> *:machinegun:  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 9 2005, 10:05 AM~4170306
> *NA MAN ,I AM NOT PROUD OF IT!....BUT YOU NEED TO BE CARFULL ...THIS WORLD IS FUCKED.........ME, I KEEP MY ASS OUTTA JAIL.........MOSTLY! :biggrin:......IGNORANCE CAN BE VERY VERY DANGEROUS.. :0 ......................SO DONT THINK IM LIKE THAT .....WE STAY OUTTA TROUBLE FOR THE MOST PART NOW THAT WE ARE OLDER AND HAVE FAMILIES...BUT MY BROTHER,GOT CAUGHT UP IN SUM NONSENSE THAT WAS NOT EXPECTED...AND NOW HE WILL POSSIBLE PAY BY GOING BACK TO JAIL FOR A FEW MORE MONTHS.............I TRY TELLING HIM BUT HE IS JUST TO DUMB TO HEAR ME !/..............;MY SONE IS ONLY 3  ......SO HES ON BEDROOM ARREST
> *


Thats cool, there are just so many people that think they are tough cause they got arrested. But thats all some people know, thats the life they were raised in. It all starts in the home. Raise your kids right and they wont be all messed up later on. Teach them right from wrong man, keep that little man in line :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

JEW KNOW HOW WE DO IT MANG.....NUFF RESPECT YOU COOL LIL MAN!..KEEP IT TITE AIGHT....!...I DONT CLAIM TO BE A TUFF GUY OR NUTTIN BUT I HOLD IT THE FUK DOWN WHEN THE HEAT COMES......BELIEVE THAT!..........AND FAR AS MY SON ...HE GONNA BE ONE OF THE GOOD ONES...................I DONT BELIEVE IT ALWAYS STARTS AT HOME ....CUZ MY PARENTS RAISE 7 KIDS ...GREAT...AND WERE ALL STILL FUCKED.  ......IT ALL STARTED WHEN WE WERE OLD ENUFF TO HIT THE STREETS! :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 9 2005, 10:14 AM~4170363
> *JEW KNOW HOW WE DO IT MANG.....NUFF RESPECT YOU COOL LIL MAN!..KEEP IT TITE AIGHT....!...I DONT CLAIM TO BE A TUFF GUY OR NUTTIN BUT I HOLD IT THE FUK DOWN WHEN THE HEAT COMES......BELIEVE THAT!..........AND FAR AS MY SON ...HE GONNA BE ONE OF THE GOOD ONES...................I DONT BELIEVE IT ALWAYS STARTS AT HOME ....CUZ MY PARENTS RAISE 7 KIDS ...GREAT...AND WERE ALL STILL FUCKED.  ......IT ALL STARTED WHEN WE WERE OLD ENUFF TO HIT THE STREETS! :biggrin:
> *


damn, shit happens i guess. I dont see anything wrong with you defending your self or that sort of thing but people who go out and rob people start shit for no reason are the really messed up ones. I try to stay cool wherever I go, i dont like to start problems. Like today this guy keeps calling me saying he's gonna shoot me and shit so now i got to be the real man and show him im not scared of him and that if I have to, I'll take him down.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

EXACTLY THE WAY IT SHOULD BE!............LIKE I SAID.......RESPECK!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

keep it on topic guys


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

in - clean
out - cluttered


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Nov 9 2005, 11:40 AM~4171507
> *in - clean
> out - cluttered
> *


RIGHT ON!  ................LESS IS DEF..MORE


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 9 2005, 11:34 AM~4171425
> *keep it on topic guys
> *


TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

air suspension is in. i don't think it is but there is so many bikes with it it has to be.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i think that normal front tanks are going to fade away by next year because every one has the same thing


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

custom diffrent tanks are in


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

72 spokes is out


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Nov 9 2005, 11:48 AM~4171592
> *air suspension is in.  i don't think it is but there is so many bikes with it it has to be.
> *


THAT WAY OF THINKING IS -OUT! :biggrin: AIR RIDE :nono: .........  :around: 

ROCKIN DROS FO SHOWS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 9 2005, 11:54 AM~4171651
> *THAT WAY OF THINKING IS -OUT! :biggrin: AIR RIDE :nono: .........   :around:
> 
> ROCKIN DROS FO SHOWS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hydro's in! air is out!



and tank will never fade away, they have been around for donkeys year and still look good :thumbsup:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 9 2005, 11:53 AM~4171639
> *72 spokes is out
> *


DOLT!  ....................OK SO IM IN THE MARKET FOR SOME NEW RIMS,NOW


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

more gold plated parts than chrome, a definate :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

broken spokes are ok


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

144's are out. 72's are in!

lowrider logo tyres are out! plain whitewalls are in!

mirrors are out! continental kits are in!


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

store bought parts are out they look ugly when they fade away so there a big :nono:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

un-aligned handlebars are the shiznit!!!! LOL


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 9 2005, 10:57 AM~4171682
> *more gold plated parts than chrome, a definate :nono:
> *


WHATCHA TRYIN TO SAY NOE?????????????? :0 :angry: :twak:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:happysad:

the lil heartbreaker is probably the only exeption


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

frame, crank, and wrong amount of pedals: :thumbsup: 
everything else: :thumbsdown:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

8 ball/dice...valve stem caps.......out!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

not even they are bad ass i got mine right here chrome and balck 2 pairs each


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

dents and paint chips are in


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

foot long air cylinders in the crown, i dont have the pic but ive posted it a few times


----------



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

im sick and tier of everybody having these sprockets.


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cist_@Nov 11 2005, 12:39 PM~4184631
> *im sick and tier of everybody having these sprockets.
> *


still look good though. classical schwinn style.

chrome frames are out i'll say.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Nov 11 2005, 03:44 AM~4184638
> *still look good though. classical schwinn style.
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

what the hell is wrong with my opinion all the time?
FREEDOM OF SPEACH god damnit.
seems like 75 percent of this place is people who are just complaining,
and smilying all the way to their own little world.
FUCK THAT!


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Hot....... details details details :thumbsup: Hot.... a new league .... All flat twist, square twist, laser cut, D twist , old school, and full custom. what's out worrying about how many mods you have. Out bikes so radical it make everything else obsolete and the young ones get bored because they can't afford it.


----------



## The Cheddas (Nov 5, 2005)

could some1 tell me around how much a convertion kit would be for a tri-cycle?,...


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Nov 11 2005, 07:36 AM~4184934
> *what the hell is wrong with my opinion all the time?
> FREEDOM OF SPEACH god damnit.
> seems like 75 percent of this place is people who are just complaining,
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

worrying about whats hot and whats not --OUT!

doing what is hot to you and diff......IN!


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 11 2005, 10:16 AM~4185280
> *worrying about whats hot and whats not --OUT!
> 
> doing what is hot to you and diff......IN!
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my topic


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Zebra skin mud-flaps are what's hot in the streets, yo!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

what do I think should be out? 

flat faced parts. there too easy.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

flat twist parts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mufflers out
chain gaurds in


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fat boy juan ridin his bike is out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 25 2007, 07:43 PM~7349269
> *fat boy juan ridin his bike is out
> *


lanky ass old dudes trying to fuck 12 year old boys and girls are played out


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 25 2007, 04:59 PM~7349365
> *streamers
> 
> mirrors on the forks
> ...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 31 2005, 12:42 PM~4106719
> *yeah, flat twisted to me is out
> *


hell naw, thats a classic part


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 25 2007, 06:59 PM~7349365
> *muflers
> streamers
> chrome street bikes
> ...




basically over accessorizing


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

all square twisted store bought parts


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

nothings really played out , its just knowing how to put a bike together


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

this topic is out. who cares whats old or new, if it wasnt for old school, we wouldnt have inspiration. that and some people would rather have all flat twisted stuff rather than a big mix of twisted parts, and I respect that. 


flat faced parts still suck though.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 25 2007, 09:22 PM~7350635
> *this topic is out.  who cares whats old or new, if it wasnt for old school, we wouldnt have inspiration.  that and some people would rather have all flat twisted stuff rather than a big mix of twisted parts, and I respect that.
> flat faced parts still suck though.
> *



yell yeah


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yo


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 26 2007, 11:27 AM~7353623
> *we all can agree dueces spinning rims are out!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 26 2007, 03:59 AM~7349365
> *muflers
> streamers
> chrome street bikes
> ...



Mirrors on the forks? WTF? I've never seen that, post pics.

TNT will make mufflers cool again this summer


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 26 2007, 06:22 AM~7350635
> *this topic is out.  who cares whats old or new, if it wasnt for old school, we wouldnt have inspiration.  that and some people would rather have all flat twisted stuff rather than a big mix of twisted parts, and I respect that.
> flat faced parts still suck though.
> *


 :0 :tears:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 25 2007, 08:22 PM~7350635
> *this topic is out.  who cares whats old or new, if it wasnt for old school, we wouldnt have inspiration.  that and some people would rather have all flat twisted stuff rather than a big mix of twisted parts, and I respect that.
> flat faced parts still suck though.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 26 2007, 10:49 PM~7355228
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Thanks buddy :thumbsup:

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 26 2007, 11:27 PM~7355516
> *yea on forks. its hard to explain it.
> *


You mean when they bolt the mirrors onto the forks :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

diamond plate metal and chicken wire is out out out tnt and toyshop parts are in in in 

i think face parts are great but they need to be designed right to be excepted


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 27 2007, 12:16 AM~7355850
> *diamond plate metal and chicken wire is out out out tnt and toyshop parts are in in in
> 
> i think face parts are great but they need to be designed right to be excepted
> *



Face parts take on a whole new dimension when they're engraved


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

i think throwing a dvd player on a bike n geting a award for it is bs when some one put there blood n sweat into a great paint job n gets fucked over by a dvd player


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@Feb 26 2007, 03:40 PM~7356029
> *i think throwing a dvd player on a bike n geting a award for it is bs when some one put there blood n sweat into a great paint job n gets fucked over by a dvd player
> *


x mothafuckin 2!!!!!!!


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2007, 11:45 AM~7355208
> *Mirrors on the forks?  WTF?  I've never seen that, post pics.
> 
> TNT will make mufflers cool again this summer
> *


mufflers were cool before?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2007, 05:16 PM~7355850
> *diamond plate metal and chicken wire is out out out tnt and toyshop parts are in in in
> 
> i think face parts are great but they need to be designed right to be excepted
> *


lol how is diamond plate out when ive olny seen one bike with it and now mine ? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Feb 27 2007, 12:54 AM~7356115
> *mufflers were cool before?
> *


when they first came out I thought they were cool :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Feb 26 2007, 05:54 PM~7356115
> *mufflers were cool before?
> *


i have oways liked mufflers cant wait to see what you cummin out with tony :biggrin: hows the forks cummin btw?


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 02:46 PM~7356064
> *x mothafuckin 2!!!!!!!
> *


it looks hella tackie n cheap


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 26 2007, 02:06 PM~7356206
> *lol how is diamond plate out when ive olny seen one bike with it and now mine ? :dunno:
> *


camoflauge is out too and i havent seen it on a bike yet :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Feb 26 2007, 07:09 PM~7356733
> *camoflauge is out too and i havent seen it on a bike yet :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@Feb 26 2007, 05:40 PM~7356029
> *i think throwing a dvd player on a bike n geting a award for it is bs when some one put there blood n sweat into a great paint job n gets fucked over by a dvd player
> *


i dont think a dvd player should even be in the same judgein as paint dvd is like a accesorie like mufflers and shit like that so how the hell did that happen?


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 26 2007, 09:35 PM~7359761
> *i dont think a dvd player should even be in the same judgein as paint dvd is like a accesorie  like mufflers and shit like that so how the hell did that happen?
> *


have u seen the raider bike that wat im talking about i think its a joke in my book


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@Feb 27 2007, 04:51 PM~7364665
> *have u seen the raider bike that wat im talking about i think its a joke in my book
> *


yea i have seen it and i think itz tyte i dont hate on any 1s bike if ur losein to some 1 cus they have summin you dont then maybe you should kick ur game up a notch and top it not talk shit about it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2007, 02:29 PM~7355933
> *Face parts take on a whole new dimension when they're engraved
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 28 2007, 12:34 AM~7365027
> *i seen that bike in person and that bike is bad ass fuck. he owns street custom cus he did that bike perfect. he can beat any bike without the dvd player. if you think thats the reason you lost you are very wrong cus that bike is quality. dont expect to beat him with twisted parts you need to step your game up if you want to be on his level.
> *


x2 he could take off the DVD player and still beat anyone in 20" Street class.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hangin girls panties from mirrors is in


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@Feb 27 2007, 12:51 PM~7364665
> *have u seen the raider bike that wat im talking about i think its a joke in my book
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



lets see your bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 23 2007, 09:54 AM~7534928
> *I have video taped bikes.  Don't player hate, hate the game.  (What's in) is the lowrider bike clubs supporting their club, and location.  Who's who in the United States or in the world...Who does it better?  Does Texas represent better than L.A.?  Who knows unless there is a club behind your bike, or your bike is at the shows getting attention on magazines or the net. If nobody can see your bike at the shows...You can't get exposure.  Represent...Your LR community needs your support.  See you at the shows... :machinegun:
> *



No but they definitely talk more chit than LA does :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TEXAS bishes


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

CHINA PARTS :thumbsdown:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

radicals


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what do you guys think about knock offs?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 29 2007, 11:43 AM~8202437
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


whats rong wit knock offs :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 29 2007, 01:44 PM~8202446
> *whats rong wit knock offs :uh:
> *


never been a fan


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 29 2007, 11:46 AM~8202454
> *never been a fan
> *


i dont like em on all the wheels but i like em on the comtinental kits


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 29 2007, 01:47 PM~8202459
> *i dont like em on all the wheels but i like em on the comtinental kits
> *


i dont like conti kits either :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 29 2007, 11:48 AM~8202475
> *i dont like conti kits either :angry:
> *


i like em when they spin with the rim...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i like knock offs. :happysad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT is bringing mufflers AND knockoffs back :thumbsup: Coming to a show near you in 2007. What show? I dunno, whatever show they're finished by :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

knock off's look nice on contikits I think


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Oct 31 2005, 12:56 PM~4107379
> *lowrider cars have chain steering wheels, thats why people put them on bikes, chain steering wheels will never go out of style, twisted will
> *


THATS TRU.....I AGREE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2007, 11:23 AM~8202659
> *TNT is bringing mufflers AND knockoffs back :thumbsup:  Coming to a show near you in 2007.  What show?  I dunno, whatever show they're finished by :roflmao:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 29 2007, 10:30 PM~8202716
> *
> *


Pirate bike will have mufflers. A secret customer's project will have knock offs if we get them done in time for Vegas :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2007, 11:40 AM~8202826
> *Pirate bike will have mufflers.  A secret customer's project will have knock offs if we get them done in time for Vegas  :0
> *


word? faced knock offs. :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sinks on bike is hot


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 29 2007, 12:44 PM~8202851
> *word? faced knock offs. :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know if anyone has mentioned it but meth is out.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

fax machines is the next big thing for lowrider bikes!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 30 2007, 04:50 PM~8209877
> *fax machines is the next big thing for lowrider bikes!
> *


 :0


----------



## FRISCOSFINEST (Aug 30, 2007)

HAVING YOUR PARTS ENGRAVED IS IN!! FLAT TWISTED IS KINDA FADING BUT NOT SQUARE TWIST!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

faced and square twisted parts together is in


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

fat bitches posing next to your bike is in!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 29 2007, 08:43 PM~8674684
> *fat bitches posing next to your bike is in!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah that to :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

THICK WHITE WALL TIRES IS OUT!! 
you know the ones that look like off roading tires.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

yah


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 30 2007, 02:19 PM~8674889
> *THICK WHITE WALL TIRES IS OUT!!
> you know the ones that look like off roading tires.
> *


damn it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 29 2007, 08:31 PM~8674956
> *damn it
> *


sorry.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 30 2007, 12:19 AM~8674889
> *THICK WHITE WALL TIRES IS OUT!!
> you know the ones that look like off roading tires.
> *


what about w/w slicks.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 29 2007, 09:13 PM~8675279
> *what about w/w slicks.
> *


im talking about the ones that you can run over thumbtacks and wont get a flat.

slicks are cool.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 30 2007, 01:16 AM~8675307
> *im talking about the ones that you can run over thumbtacks and wont get a flat.
> 
> slicks are cool.
> *


slicks are cool. i hate china slicks.


----------



## Lil Kaching (Sep 4, 2007)

IN  
144's
Gold parts
twisted parts
continental kits
spinners

out :thumbsdown: 
36 and 72's
chrome frames
steering wheel


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Kaching_@Sep 4 2007, 07:37 PM~8714630
> *IN
> SCHWINNS
> 72's @ 144's
> ...


revised


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

CHEAP CHINA PISS GOLD IS OUT!!!!

AND BIKES WITH FENDER BRACES BUT NO FENDERS.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

bikes with 4,6,8 mirrors on the handle bars is wack.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

same ole cookie cutter design skirts hundreds of bikes got.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Custom faced parts are in , yard sale and thrift store junkyard parts are out :nosad: 

That means no cheese graters, vegie peelers, or tarnished silverware :thumbsdown:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PENGUINS ARE OUT.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

air kits are in :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what do you guys think about chrome or gold plated tools people put on there displays?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 4 2007, 08:58 PM~8717132
> *what do you guys think about chrome or gold plated tools people put on there displays?
> *


a plater does that around here deosnt look good unless its a tool theme..


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

knock off's on your rims.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2007, 08:56 PM~8717087
> *PENGUINS ARE OUT.
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 05:57 PM~8719604
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2007, 11:56 PM~8717087
> *PENGUINS ARE OUT.
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 08:43 AM~8719896
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

wth is up with this penguin crap anyway?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2007, 11:56 PM~8717087
> *PENGUINS ARE OUT.
> *


penguins should die


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

BMX pedals are out :thumbsdown:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 11:56 AM~8721890
> *BMX  pedals are out :thumbsdown:
> *


no pegs are out.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 5 2007, 11:11 AM~8721005
> *penguins should die
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Tires are out. Just roll on the rims :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 5 2007, 02:33 PM~8722214
> *x1000000000000000000000000000000
> *


x345678999999999000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 09:55 PM~8717079
> *Custom faced parts are in , yard sale and thrift store junkyard parts are out :nosad:
> 
> That means no cheese graters, vegie peelers, or tarnished silverware :thumbsdown:
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 5 2007, 11:49 AM~8719927
> *
> *


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 4 2007, 10:58 PM~8717131
> *air kits are in  :biggrin:
> *


X2000000000000000


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Sep 5 2007, 09:13 PM~8726308
> *X2000000000000000
> *


street riding on airkits x5000000000000000000

i got that shit working :biggrin: but the bike still isnt low enough i have to get a hold of Sik kustoms for a lower frame


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

face parts and kandy paint


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 5 2007, 11:14 PM~8726324
> *street riding on airkits x5000000000000000000
> 
> i got that shit working  :biggrin:  but the bike still isnt low enough i have to get a hold of Sik kustoms for a lower frame
> *


wat cylinder u usin hydros right im usin the low pro cylinder n it dont sit as low as bak then it goes low enough were the peddles barely clear the floor


----------



## frishizle (Aug 27, 2007)

i think chrome plain parts are the best


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Sep 5 2007, 09:21 PM~8726387
> *wat cylinder u usin hydros right im usin the low pro cylinder n it dont sit as low as bak then it goes low enough were the peddles barely clear the floor
> *


yup im switching to 10 inch pro hopper cylinders on the new bike


----------

